# 29 gallon Breeding Tank?



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello,
I have a 29 gallon cycling and would like to breed some Haps. I'm thinking no due to tank size but I know breeders do this. I was thinking electric blue ahlis. Could anyone pm if you have a good place to purchase some?

Thanks,
-Joe


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Anyone out there?


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

I have heard of breeding colonies of single species peacock tank that worked successfully in a 29G. I believe they were the small peaceful ones which makes sense.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Would you consider this species of hap working out in the tank? KG tropicals breeds his in 29 I'm pretty sure:/


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I would not try breeding S. Fryeri in anything less than a 55. Someone else on the forum brought up this video you are referring to recently.

I watched one of his Q & A vids where someone emailed a question about 'how many more fish can I put in my 43 gallon? I have 5 peacocks and 5 mbuna.' He answered with some equation of inches per gallon nonsense. Nothing mentioned about tank dimensions or species being kept. He went on with some other [email protected] but I don't remember. Bad advice.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Any Haps or peacocks that would be good to breed
In the tank?


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Possibly an ethylwynnae type peacock but I wouldn't recommend it. You're pretty limited with a tank that size.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Yah, but that's the biggest tan size I can have. With 9 tanks it's a little pricey. So I couldn't even do a male ahli and 3-4 females.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Take a look at this article http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/s_fryeri.php


----------



## Habanero (Nov 20, 2013)

Cichlidman14 said:


> Yah, but that's the biggest tan size I can have. With 9 tanks it's a little pricey. So I couldn't even do a male ahli and 3-4 females.


Petco is running their $1 per gallon tank sale. That could help with the cost of acquiring breeding or grow out tanks.


----------



## Habanero (Nov 20, 2013)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Take a look at this article http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/s_fryeri.php


So the concern here with a "smaller" tank is male aggression towards the females? I guess with more room, or with more females in a larger tank, you can disperse the aggression.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

I just got the 29 from petcos sale because I was planning to do Shellie's. But I guess I will stick with them.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Habanero said:


> Iggy Newcastle said:
> 
> 
> > Take a look at this article http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/s_fryeri.php
> ...


Yes. And they can reach over 7" in length.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks for the help everyone. Back to lake tanganyika:/


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Wait, what about Aulonocara ethelwynnae, Aulonocara Huseri, or A. baenschi.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Im thinking A. baenschi, since it's moderately peaceful and males attain a length of 4.5 inches.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Woops, I meant Huseri


----------

